# Plus de son  après Bootcamp Hight sierra > Windows 10



## Fantomas06 (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
Je viens d'installer Win10 via bootcamp sur mon Hight sierra,
Sur ma partition Ios aucun problème, mais sous Windows je n'ai pas de son :-/
D'après ce que j'ai pu lire de-ci de-là, cela viendrai d'un problème de pilote non compatible.
auriez-vous une solution ?
Voici mon pilote  " AMD Audio Driver Version  10.0.1.1 "
Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2017)

Fantomas06 a dit:


> Sur ma partition Ios aucun problème


C'est plutôt macOS.

Sinon, est-ce que tu as téléchargé le fichier des drivers que propose Boot Camp ?

Si non, il faut le télécharger et ensuite faire un double clic sur le fichier exécutable qui a pour nom *Setup.exe*.

Si oui, il faut que tu regardes dans ta partition Windows dans le *Gestionnaire de périphériques* si tu as une ou des icônes d'un triangle avec un point d'exclamation. Il faut faire un double clic dessus et faire la mise à jour, car ça indique un problème.


----------



## Fantomas06 (23 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'est plutôt macOS.
> 
> Sinon, est-ce que tu as téléchargé le fichier des drivers que propose Boot Camp ?
> 
> ...




Tout dabord, Merci pour cette réponse rapide.
Pour ce qui est du gestionnaire de périf, il y a deux driver:
-AMD High Definition Audio Device
-Periferique high Definition Audio
les deux sont à jour.
Pour ce qui est des drivers bootcamp, je ne vois absolument pas de quoi il sagit.

Est-il possible d'installer une version antérieur qui serait compatible? et si oui laquelle ?

Fred


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2017)

Fantomas06 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des drivers bootcamp, je ne vois absolument pas de quoi il sagit.
> Fred


C'est sans doute la source du probleme....
Assistant BootCamp propose de télécharger les pilotes nécessaires à Windows pour gérer les divers composants matériels du Mac. 

Une fois ce fichier de pilotes telechargé, il faut le mettre sur une clé USB qu'on branchera au Mac une fois Windows installé et démarré pour les installer en lançant setup.exe.


----------



## Fantomas06 (23 Novembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est sans doute la source du probleme....
> Assistant BootCamp propose de télécharger les pilotes nécessaires à Windows pour gérer les divers composants matériels du Mac.
> 
> Une fois ce fichier de pilotes telechargé, il faut le mettre sur une clé USB qu'on branchera au Mac une fois Windows installé et démarré pour les installer en lançant setup.exe.




Donc si j'ai bien compris, ce qui me fait un peu peur,
C'est, au moment de lancer l'instal win avec le bootcamp, il me demande de télécharger les pilote don Windows à besoin,
Puis il faut les copier sur une clef pour ensuite les intaller sur Windows.
Donc cela voudrait dire qu'il faute que je recommence tout ?


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2017)

Fantomas06 a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris, ce qui me fait un peu peur,
> C'est, au moment de lancer l'instal win avec le bootcamp, il me demande de télécharger les pilote don Windows à besoin,
> Puis il faut les copier sur une clef pour ensuite les intaller sur Windows.
> Donc cela voudrait dire qu'il faute que je recommence tout ?


Mais non, tu peux très bien ne télécharger que les fichiers que propose Boot Camp dans une clé USB.

Dans la fenêtre de Boot Camp en...
1) tu coches cette option
2) tu décoches cette option
...tu insères ta clé USB et le téléchargement se fera dans la clé USB...




...une fois le téléchargement terminé, un double clic sur le fichier Setup.exe qui se trouve dans un dossier.


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2017)

Plus exactement, une fois le téléchargement terminé et le fichier placé sur une clé USB, redémarrer le Mac sur Windows, et une fois revenu sur Windows, lancer setup.exe depuis la clé usb


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2017)

Oui, j'ai oublié de préciser, mais c'est d'une telle évidence que bon !


----------



## Fantomas06 (23 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Mais non, tu peux très bien ne télécharger que les fichiers que propose Boot Camp dans une clé USB.
> 
> Dans la fenêtre de Boot Camp en...
> 1) tu coches cette option
> ...



Ha  ouf   ok  
mais je n'ai pas le souvenir qu'il mai proposé cette fenêtre
Je vais voir de suite
;-p


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2017)

Selon les versions d'Assistant BootCamp ça peut se présenter un peu différemment.


----------



## Fantomas06 (23 Novembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Selon les versions d'Assistant BootCamp ça peut se présenter un peu différemment.



Donc je n'ai pas cette option voici ce qui me propose en deux temps


r e m y a dit:


> Selon les versions d'Assistant BootCamp ça peut se présenter un peu différemment.



Donc c'est bien ce que je crainiais, je n'ai à aucun moment c'option de ce type.
voici ce qu'il me propose en 2 étapes
http://www.casimages.com/u/Fantomas06/385286/


----------



## Fantomas06 (23 Novembre 2017)

Fantomas06 a dit:


> Donc je n'ai pas cette option voici ce qui me propose en deux temps
> 
> 
> Donc c'est bien ce que je crainiais, je n'ai à aucun moment c'option de ce type.
> ...





Fantomas06 a dit:


> Donc je n'ai pas cette option voici ce qui me propose en deux temps
> 
> 
> Donc c'est bien ce que je crainiais, je n'ai à aucun moment c'option de ce type.
> ...









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2017)

Donc à priori ton assistant BootCamp charge lui-même automatiquement ces pilotes. Par contr si tu cliques sur Aide BootCamp comme suggéré pour apprendre comment terminer l'installation de Windows, tu ne trouves rien évoquant l'installation de ces pilotes une fois démarré sur Windows?


----------



## Fantomas06 (23 Novembre 2017)

non  rien  lu relu et re relu  :-/


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2017)

La page d'assistant Apple https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204923
Indique bien que c'est un probleme de non téléchargement des pilotes nécessaires notamment quand "You don't hear audio from the built-in speakers of your Mac in Windows."

et elle explique ensuite comment les télécharger mais avec des écrans similaires à celui de Locke. 

Par contre, il y a une petite ligne intéressante et qui devrait t'aider:
If you don't see this option, choose Action > Download Windows Support Software from the menu bar

Donc regarde sit tu as un menu "Action" avec l'option Telecharger les pilotes Windows (ou quelque chose d'approchant)


----------



## Fantomas06 (23 Novembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> La page d'assistant Apple https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204923
> Indique bien que c'est un probleme de non téléchargement des pilotes nécessaires notamment quand "You don't hear audio from the built-in speakers of your Mac in Windows."
> 
> et elle explique ensuite comment les télécharger mais avec des écrans similaires à celui de Locke.
> ...



Wouaaaaa c'est de l'anglais ça,   bon bein je vais d'abord me mettre à l'anglais  pour essayer de régler mon problème  :-D

mais ça je le fais sous macOs ou Windows,  because i'm not the best in English et encore moin informatiquement parlant


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2017)

Tu le fais sous MacOS en relançant Assistant BootCamp. 
Dans l'assistant BootCamp, tu regardes si tu as un menu nommé Action dans lequel tu dois trouver la ligne permettant de télécharger les pilotes nécessaires à Windows. 

NB: j'ai enfin trouvé la page équivalente en Français sur le site Apple
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923


----------



## Fantomas06 (23 Novembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu le fais sous MacOS en relançant Assistant BootCamp.
> Dans l'assistant BootCamp, tu regardes si tu as un menu nommé Action dans lequel tu dois trouver la ligne permettant de télécharger les pilotes nécessaires à Windows.
> 
> NB: j'ai enfin trouvé la page équivalente en Français sur le site Apple
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923





r e m y a dit:


> Tu le fais sous MacOS en relançant Assistant BootCamp.
> Dans l'assistant BootCamp, tu regardes si tu as un menu nommé Action dans lequel tu dois trouver la ligne permettant de télécharger les pilotes nécessaires à Windows.
> 
> NB: j'ai enfin trouvé la page équivalente en Français sur le site Apple
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923


Avec un bon Gros AC/DC dans les oreilles je vous remercies pour votre aide, Highway to Hell   putin c'est bon    
encore un gros gros gros ENORME MERCI


----------

